# "Dad" and Hannes Frischat



## Justus (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful composition and very nice sound!

o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ 

@Hannes: How much do you charge for overdubs like these? I'm really interested in overdubs for future projects.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you Craig for posting this here, and I really enjoyed working on this piece, and especially enjoyed the cooperation.

As some of you know I have developed my own method of overdubbing up to 65 voices of real string sections. Initially I had lots of phasing and other problems but with the help and comments of the great guys in this forum (Jose Herring, David Robinson, rayinstirling, Colin O'Malley and re-piet) I solved them step by step. So this may be the appropriate time to say a big 

THANK YOU!

to all of you and also to Daryl Griffith who originally introduced the idea of picking up other string instruments than the violin.

In a way it may be a bit contradictory that I got so much help for recording real instruments in a virtual instruments forum ... but there are incredible musicians around here and overdubs have always been good friends with samples, so it makes sense.

All in all it was quite a ride to get there and it included setting up a studio with special sound characteristics, learning to play the viola and the cello, and not to forget to learn the engineering and mixing thing.

Originally I developed my method for recording my own music. However it turned out that it complements already good midi mockups very well, so I am happy to say it could be useful also for others.

I am still learning a lot from project to project but if somebody is interested in how my strings currently sound here is Craigs tune with strings alone ... already a very beautiful composition:

http://www.strings-on-demand.com/demos/ ... gsonly.mp3

Justus, just shoot me a mail at [email protected], I can send a price list but don't want to get too commercial here.

Thank you
Hannes


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 6, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue Oct 06 said:


> As an afterthought piece to my soon to be released "smooth jazz" album I decided to redo an old tune of mine and ask Hannes to overdub the strings. There is some Lass for girth (Hannes knows how much, I don't). Hannes played Vis,Vas,Vcs and CBs...phew! While the price was great what was better was his caring about how the piece sounded. He was very hands on so we ended making the mix a collaboration.
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> ...



really beautiful, Craig. And Hannes-Mr String section-woah! Icing on the cake w/Mark as well. 

I heard this piece sometime ago and always thought it would make a great fit on your record. congratulations to you guys. The power of the internet-wow.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 6, 2009)

You always get the punchiest guitar sounds. 

Was that 'mic'd only' or your super cool preamp thingee?

.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 6, 2009)

Very good, Craig & Hannes!

I like the melody and the sound very much.

Hannes, I now know what I have to do when I need real strings in the future. 

Well done!

Gunther


----------



## Rob (Oct 7, 2009)

excellent! Thanks Craig for posting... great work Hannes!
It might be me, but in places strings seem a tad too late... 

Roberto


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 7, 2009)

What a lovely piece.

Craig, you are such a talented writer - thank you for posting your tracks up, I always enjoy hearing your work.

Keep up the great work!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## ChrisAxia (Oct 7, 2009)

Wonderful music as always Craig. I'm a sucker for those beautiful chords & movements! The strings sound lovely too. Nice work Hannes! I really hope I soon have a project that requires your talents.

~Chris


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 7, 2009)

Excellent indeed,

I agree with Rob about the strings sounding late and excuse me if it's my ears but although the guitar work is great I detect tuning issues with it.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 7, 2009)

Rob, rayinstirling,

you are right, the strings are at places a little late, technically speaking. But in this case it is no bug, it is a feature  with other words it was an artistic decision in the mixing phase to have them there for having the feel. We could easily have done a version that is right on the beat if we wanted.

But congrats to your ears  and thank you for listening everybody.


----------



## Rob (Oct 7, 2009)

ok, that's what I was thinking myself... a very nice piece and sound


----------



## ToneZappa (Oct 9, 2009)

A beautifuly played statement... The strings help lift and not hinder... very nice. o/~ 
_Good luck with the album Craig._


----------



## Hal (Oct 9, 2009)

the Guitar sounds great

Hey *HANNES* the link you posted is it you + LASS or you alone ?

Hey Craig i could never comment on ur music your mockups always sound GREAT but this piece i dont know somthing in the strings doesnt fit with the guitar i dont know if u can feel it ? hear it ? 
i listend to the strings alone and its very good
the guitar sounds really good
but i dont know the strings attack is very slow sometimes,somtime am sure its 100% samples and then again no it sounds real and warm and the dynamics are bizarre
sometimes i feel here the strings are gonna take the lead,and then no,its not in the background either and the fact that its not playing tight with the melody is distracting me.
but well this is what i feel.

but i cant beleive how well Hannes dubbing blend with LAss


----------



## Vision (Oct 9, 2009)

Great composition.. you were waaay too humble on the phone man. This sounds fantastic.. like this could be a film score to a classic love/family story. Great writing Craig. o-[][]-o


----------



## madbulk (Oct 9, 2009)

That made my day. I'm all happy now. Awesome, Guys.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 9, 2009)

Very well written, meaningful and professional, I love the strings and their writing, I think the guitar sounds good too, didn't notice any tuning issues, a bit more colorful intonation I guess :- )

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 9, 2009)

That was beautiful Craig. Congratulations to the release! o-[][]-o


----------



## JohnG (Oct 9, 2009)

lovely


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Appreciate the listen. This piece btw is nothing like the rest of the CD which is mostly a traditional rhythm section type album.



Hal @ Fri Oct 09 said:


> the Guitar sounds great
> 
> Hey *HANNES* the link you posted is it you + LASS or you alone ?
> 
> ...



Hal, first thanks for the listen and sharing your opinion. This mix did not happen on circumstance. What you are hearing with the guitar being featured and suddenly the strings being a bit louder is by design. I did not want the orchestration just to be a backing for the guitar. I wanted the orchestra at times to envelope the guitar to add more emotion to the piece. I think for most people this comes across. We did fight with this aspect but after deliberation and trying different things out decided this was the way to go.


----------



## lux (Oct 10, 2009)

Musically enriching. I expected no less.

Thanks for sharing it
Luca


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 10, 2009)

Craig Sharmat @ Sat Oct 10 said:


> Hal, first thanks for the listen and sharing your opinion. This mix did not happen on circumstance. What you are hearing with the guitar being featured and suddenly the strings being a bit louder is by design. I did not want the orchestration just to be a backing for the guitar. I wanted the orchestra at times to envelope the guitar to add more emotion to the piece. I think for most people this comes across. We did fight with this aspect but after deliberation and trying different things out decided this was the way to go.



+1 to what Craig says.
If you want it to be right in the middle of the heart of the smooth jazz genre then probably the strings would be more in the background and we actually did another song on that CD that way. However for this one we created the scenario of a guitar soloist in front of a real symphony and then the orchestra would be a partner with giving and taking. Since we had good strings (ha :twisted: ) this was possible and they were allowed to carry the song for moments. Personally I like this interweaving very much, and actually it was the composition itself that led to this interpretation (independently from "who played what").


----------

